
Transpiling Smalltalk to JavaScript - heydenberk
http://mrale.ph/talks/jsconfeu2014/
======
mraleph
This talk is not about "transpiling" Smalltalk to JavaScript. Smalltalk is
just used as a handy example to drive the presentation. I have added the slide
to avoid confusion.

------
jlarocco
All I get is this, with no scrolling or anything:

[http://i.imgur.com/2Ssdub4.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/2Ssdub4.jpg)

~~~
rfk
it's a slidedeck from a presentation, you can use the arrow keys to advance
slides.

~~~
teamonkey
Not particularly useful when viewed on a tablet.

Can someone provide a TL;DR?

~~~
mraleph
Sorry for this, I have re-enabled visual controls for the deck.

Though swiping should have worked too.

------
jhrobert
This is amazing. With enough understanding / reverse-engineering of the
current JITs, one can produce near C speed efficient code.

Cool.

